# 100 Favorites: # 15



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

*Brahms: Symphony No. 1; Tragic Overture; Academic Festival Overture
Eugen Jochum, London Philharmonic Orchestra (EMI)*










I could have easily chosen Walter's or Karajan's recordings of Brahms' First Symphony. I've known those recordings for a long time. I'd never want to be without them; they're like old friends. But Jochum's First is special too. It's really bent my ear. I love how Jochum's touch is so light. He lets the music speak for itself, so it sounds effortless and flowing and unforced. Karajan's reading is more driven, more _overtly_ dramatic. Jochum's way isn't better. But it is _irresistible_ -- because he lets the music unfurl so naturally. You might call it "unvarnished" Brahms.


----------

